# Can you Feel your hair growing?



## laketta (Oct 11, 2003)

I have been experiencing a lot of inner scalp movement lately.  Itdoes not itch but it feels as if there is a lot of activity going on with my roots.  It is strange and it happens in spurts.  I was told that you cannot feel your hair growing but I beg to differ.  does anyone else experience this?


----------



## miss_brown (Oct 11, 2003)

I think a lot of people can, even though some don't attribute the feeling to hair growth.  Many members mentioned an itching sensation when they first started taking PP Biotin.  Check out this thread for more details: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=Women&amp;Number=44486.

For me, I sometimes get an overall slightly sore feeling or a tingly feeling on my scalp (which I think may be accelerated growth) when I'm consistent with my vitamins and a good diet.


----------



## nekee (Oct 11, 2003)

right now certain parts of my scalp are sore, i don't know if it because of the style i have it in, but i constantly massage the areas to make it feel better


----------



## keke (Oct 11, 2003)

same w/me. I get that crawling feeling all the time. EVERY day, literally. Its cool. Cause now when i rubbed the nape of my neck today i noticed it seemd to have felt bushier and just last night i felt that crawly feeling back there. :^D I keep it moist everyday w/s-curl mainly.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 12, 2003)

My head gets dore when I'm goig through a growth spurt.


----------



## Isis (Oct 12, 2003)

I mentioned in another thread that I can feel crawly sensations on my scalp, especially after the MSM.  My twice/day yoga scalp exercise helps to relieve this feeling.  I'm just glad it's my hair growing and not something else.


----------



## Peachtree (Oct 12, 2003)

I often feel sum undescribeable activity goin' on in my scalp.  It doesn't itch, it's not sore, it doesn't tingle.....goodness, how can I describe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... it's sorta like a "pulling" sensation...almost as though I'm wearing a head full of magnetic rollers for a rollerset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... I know, I'm flippin' ... naw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I've dun flipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   Seriously, I can feel something goin' on...


----------



## localhost (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm in the same boat.  I was under the assumption that one CANNOT feel hair growth, but I do beg to differ. My scalp tingles in some areas, and coincidently, it is after taking MSM as well.  It's definately doing something!


----------



## MoezThunder (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweetpea, I know this is off the subject; but your bun looks awesome in your avatar. I was looking for a bun form today and only found a thin one, Im gonna keep long for the thick one. But what do you secure your hair with after putting it over the form and how do you tuck your hair in? My hair is right at 2" past my shoulders (wet) and not as thick as yours; its rather fine actually. HELP


----------



## localhost (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks MoezThunder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use a fabric ponytail holder that looks like this:





You can find a detailed description of how I do my bun  on this post


----------



## Tracy (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweet Pea those are DA BOMB!

I picked up a pack recently and was pleasantly suprised.  No where near as much of my hair comes out when I remove these as when I use "ouchless bands".  With those, my hair tends to get caught in the glue that is used to hold it together where the metal would orindarily be in most ponytail holdrs.  These are like cut stockings - but they have more stretch and regain their shaper better. These and my re-disovered "bolitas" as keepers for life!


----------



## brandy (Oct 12, 2003)

Yea,sometimes it feels like something is crawling all over my scalp. Recently my scalp has been so sore due to growth spurt.


----------



## localhost (Oct 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tracy said:* 
Sweet Pea those are DA BOMB!

I picked up a pack recently and was pleasantly suprised.  No where near as much of my hair comes out when I remove these as when I use "ouchless bands".  With those, my hair tends to get caught in the glue that is used to hold it together where the metal would orindarily be in most ponytail holdrs.  These are like cut stockings - but they have more stretch and regain their shaper better. These and my re-disovered "bolitas" as keepers for life!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Right, right, somebody knows!  I tried those ouchless ones too and they just don't compare to these.


----------



## Nyambura (Oct 12, 2003)

SweetPea, Tracy, where do you find these scunci fabric holders? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nyambura (Oct 12, 2003)

I just read the link you posted, SweetPea, so I have another question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you please tell me where you get the donut for your bun? Thank you in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to add: sorry both posts are OT


----------



## localhost (Oct 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:* 
SweetPea, Tracy, where do you find these scunci fabric holders? Thanks in advance!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Nyambura,
I purchased them at Walmart.  If you don't find them there, try Target, Walgreens, even a dollar store.  If you don't find these exact ones, don't worry...something similar will work, just not the ouchless ones with the glue that connects it.  

I purchased my foam donut at Sally's for $2 and some change.


----------



## Nyambura (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks, chica.


----------



## keke (Oct 13, 2003)

Yea i sometimes get the sore feeling to. Makes me think i had on a ponytail or a hat that day and i quickly rub my head or touch it to remove it but then im like, 'wait i didnt have a pony on today.' LMBO


----------

